# Wacom Tablet pen not working!!!



## SabrinaO

So once I get used to and start LOVING my wacom tablet... it decides to start glitching!! :x:x
The pen isn't working right. The light on the pad lights up correctly when the pen is near the pad, but its not scrolling right and the cursor only scrolls when it wants to, or only on little sections. Any suggestions on what I do? 
I tried using a mouse again for my edits and it didn't go over well!! HELP!


----------



## SabrinaO

I guess ill call customer service...?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Unplug and plug it back in the USB?


----------



## SabrinaO

Schwettylens said:


> Unplug and plug it back in the USB?



lol...ive tried everything. I don't know whats going on. Im just gonna call customer service.


----------



## redtippmann

Does the tip need replaced on the pen?


----------



## psyclop

Have you tried windows system restore to a date when youre pen was working fine.


----------



## SabrinaO

psyclop said:


> Have you tried windows system restore to a date when youre pen was working fine.



I have a mac. Is there a system restore for a mac?


----------



## SabrinaO

redtippmann said:


> Does the tip need replaced on the pen?



The pen tip seems fine. Its not loose or anything. The light on the pad lights up correctly when the pen is near, but the pen is only working/scrolling on certain sections of the pad, or just not really working at all. Maybe the pen has been dropped too many times?


----------



## Robin Usagani

my only advice is to unplug the USB, uninstall the software, plug it back in.


----------



## SabrinaO

Schwettylens said:


> my only advice is to unplug the USB, uninstall the software, plug it back in.


 
Thanks! I'll try that


----------



## Robin Usagani

SabrinaO said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> my only advice is to unplug the USB, uninstall the software, plug it back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll try that
Click to expand...

 
Im sorry.. I meant uninstall the driver (or hardware).


----------



## SabrinaO

Schwettylens said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> my only advice is to unplug the USB, uninstall the software, plug it back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll try that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im sorry.. I meant uninstall the driver (or hardware).
Click to expand...


Thank you! It worked!  Thanks for ALL your help!


----------



## KmH

Thank heavens you have a Mac. :er:


----------

